# Apple Cider Vinegar - How much for Rabbits



## Ms. Research (Nov 25, 2011)

Been researching the benefits of apple cider vinegar in water for my rabbits.  Can any one point me in the right direction on how much for three rabbits and should it be given daily?  Understand the benefits.  Just don't understand the amounts.  

Thanks for any input.

K


----------



## Truscifi (Nov 25, 2011)

I have not heard this - what are the benefits?


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's 1 tablespoon per gallon of water for the first week or two. This is to acclimate the buns to the taste. Then 2 tablespoons per gallon there on out.

The benefits are less potent urine and digestive health.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> It's 1 tablespoon per gallon of water for the first week or two. This is to acclimate the buns to the taste. Then 2 tablespoons per gallon there on out.
> 
> The benefits are less potent urine and digestive health.


Thanks so much for the input CCourson05.  DH loves it and uses it as a metabolism/PH balancer for his body.  You don't need Tums.  Just need to adjust your PH in your body.  Meaning people with heartburn.   We are going to try it with our rabbits.  See how it works.  Sounds great if it does lessen the potent urine.  Both Dobby and Willard can call you just with a squirt.  Ammonia city.  So I will look forward to seeing how this works for them.  

Will let everyone know how it goes.

Again, thanks so much CCourson05.

K


----------



## Truscifi (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I will try this.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, started the ACV with my rabbits just now.  Willard was the first to drink and seems to really enjoy the new additive.  Other two know it's there but haven't tried it yet.   Will keep you posted on the outcome.  

Thanks again CCourson05 for the informative input.  

K


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

Just an update:  Dobby has now tried the ACV and really looks like he doesn't mind it.  Actually looks like he enjoyed it.  Just like Willard 

Kreacher is the only one left to see if he will drink it.  

K


----------



## hoodat (Nov 26, 2011)

My rabbits all love ACV in their water. First be sure it is actual ACV and not just apple flavored. I buy the organic to be sure I get the real thing. It isn't all that expensive since it doesn't take much. There is nothing harmful in ACV and it acts as a good tonic as well as helping to avoid baldder infections. I don't bother measuring just put a small splash in each water bottle before filling it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tip regarding buying ACV at organic store.  Which leads me to a question of what I have.

Would you consider something made from the juice of apples, diluted with water to 5% strength considered "Apple Flavored"?  

Also did the small splash too in each water dish.

K


----------



## Stones_Chickens (Nov 28, 2011)

My rabbits first tried it after I added it to my Chicken's water. They all love it.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 29, 2011)

No problem! Glad to help. 

It needs to be.... I forget the word. Unpasteurized... ?? I think. That's the sincerely good stuff!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 29, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> No problem! Glad to help.
> 
> It needs to be.... I forget the word. Unpasteurized... ?? I think. That's the sincerely good stuff!!


Appreciate the help.  Will look into the unpasteurized or organic.  Right now we are using Heinz ACV, which i know isn't full strength, but they are liking the taste and DH states after changing litter boxes the urine odor is not as strong.  Can't wait to try the organic stuff if Heinz is working with less strength (5%)

K


----------



## lastfling (Nov 29, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip regarding buying ACV at organic store.  Which leads me to a question of what I have.
> 
> Would you consider something made from the juice of apples, diluted with water to 5% strength considered "Apple Flavored"?
> 
> ...


I would think that would be considered ACV - not apple flavored.  I may be wrong, but I believe most vinegars (white & apple) are diluted to 5%.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 29, 2011)

lastfling said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So far so good.  Just the urine odor lessening from Dobby shows something is being accomplished.  The output of urine has not changed, nor the color.  But the odor of ammonia has lessened.  DH just put two drops each in their water bowl today.  Now you have to understand our rabbits and dog, along with us, drink pure water.  We have an whole house RO system.  Have to when living in township which  houses the 4th Deadliest Superfund site in the Nation and is SITTING in our aquifer which is New Jersey's water supply along with the Delaware River.  

With this RO system and the ACV we are putting in now, I think it will do the trick.  

Thanks to all for responding.  Really appreciate all the input.   And we will eventually obtain the organic.   

K


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

I use Organic Unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar for mine and have found it very helpful. I have 64 oz water bottles and I put a *tablespoon* in each, *once* a week.

I hope this helps! I love the improvements I have seen in my herd of Hollands since I started using it weekly!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 2, 2011)

Petit Jean Bunnies said:
			
		

> I use Organic Unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar for mine and have found it very helpful. I have 64 oz water bottles and I put a *tablespoon* in each, *once* a week.
> 
> I hope this helps! I love the improvements I have seen in my herd of Hollands since I started using it weekly!


Thanks for the info.  And also Welcome to the Forum.  

K


----------

